# We got a Bentley!!!



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

But I'm hoping he doesn't stay long and finds a new home. The whining to keep him has already started. Men! He is cute though, we'll see how he does.....

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Calgary, AB | Bentley


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh man! What a cutie. You are his angel!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd be whining too, he is very cute and lucky to have found you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is precious!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

He's pretty much the same age as Linc and such a cutie <3


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG I would NOT be able to give him back!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Very cute! At least he gets to start off the new year in a good (albeit temporary) home


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

And ladies and gentlemen, that is why I transport! LOL! Oh, he is adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> And ladies and gentlemen, that is why I transport! LOL! Oh, he is adorable!


 
No kidding-I've had a few I've transported that I wanted to turn around and bring home...............

He's adorable, he'd be one I wouldn't be able to let go.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

He's adorable! You're going to give him to someone else????

I think he's a late Christmas present to you and your family.


----------



## brandyj (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Bender! I emailed you, please let me know if it went through


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So cute! Fingers crossed he finds a great home...or has he already? wink, wink


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh dear I can see why your family is whining. He is a real cutie!! Thank you for taking care of him.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Trying to post pictures but it's not working yet. Yes, he's cute, he needs a bath and an ear cleaning, and some manners, but overall is very sweet. Might have some sound issues but that will change fast here, it's not a quiet house by any means. He's partied with Bender and the other foster pup who leaves this morning, does not like the cold though, and will meet the other two later today. Not quite crazy enough to have two kids and five dogs and a cat all loose in the house at once!

And while it is tempting to keep him, not sure if he'd fit into the group here as well and he's certainly 'adoptable'.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Here ya go:





Bentley is a 4 1/2 month old purebred Golden Retriever pup looking for a home to call his own! He is about 32 lbs right now and will be approximately 70 lbs when full grown.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is way cute, people, what a liitle doll.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Some pictures of 'Mr. B' as he's called (too close to Bender). Bender trying to play with him, him meeting the not so happy cat, and a good face shot for petfinder....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Wonderful photos of Bentley and your furry family. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

He is gorgeous - beautiful pigment!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

He's a great looking pup! Rough stage though - thank goodness you have older Goldens for him to chomp on! :doh: He looks like he still has his baby pirahna teeth! :

I'm sure he'll be placed pronto!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Bender, I have friends right outside of Calgary who lost both of their golden girls in the past few months. If they're ready to look, how would I put them in touch with you/the rescue to take a look at this cutie?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my, what a beautiful boy. Did you get any takers yet?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my! He is so so adorable! Can't imagine how someone would give him up - but glad he landed in a good place!


----------

